# Make Your Biceps Grow!!!



## Flex (Oct 28, 2004)

It only took me 7 years to figure it out, but i FINALLY learned how to make my biceps grow.

here's a very  brief history, then to the secret...
I've always believed in good form, using less weight if neccesary in order to keep the Mindtomuscle connex and grow as much muscle as possible. 
Calves, Legs and Chest grew great. Tri's, shoulders,back and traps grew decently. But those damn biceps NEVER seemed to grow. No matter what i did...heavy, light, supersets, etc etc etc, they always lagged. And of course you want big biceps. if any guy says "i don't care bout my bi's", they're lying.

It took me 7 fucking long years to figure out how to make them grow. here's the problem...I have always kept my arms to my sides when doing bi's, BUT, I have naturally wide shoulders, so even when my arms are at my sides while doing biceps BB curls, i don't get the best wo for my biceps.

IT TOOK ME 7 FUCKING YEARS to figure out that i hafta put my elbows IN FRONT OF MY BODY, and sorta "roll" my elbows in AS FAR AS POSSIBLE. its hard to describe, but the best way i can explain it is if you pretend you have handcuffs on, and your wrists and elbows are in very tight in front of you. you try to break those handcuffs by pulling your wrists outward, and your elbows go inward. 

THATS THE SECRET. put your elbows in AS FAR AS POSSIBLE (of course keeping everything else constant....full ROM, full contraction at the top, perfect form etc etc) 

if your bi's don't grow, try this out, GUARENTEED TO WORK. 

FLEX


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2004)

Interesting.  One day, when I start doing some direct bicep work again I will try that.  I'll call them "Flex Curls."


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks Flex. Good Read!


----------



## Flex (Oct 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Interesting.  One day, when I start doing some direct bicep work again I will try that.  I'll call them "Flex Curls."



Flex Curls. 

hmmmm. I like it  haha

the main reason for the post is to try to curb discouragement from lagging muscles.

my bi's would NOT grow. now when i do this, i get a pump like never before. i can see more of my biceps when their pumped from this.

so if a muscle refuses to grow, its most likely the form...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 28, 2004)

Sort of like close grip preacher curls?


----------



## Flex (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks Lis, glad you liked it   

Dyl-
see, that's the thing, bro. 
When u do close grip preachers, sure your hands are close, but people's elbows tend to flare out during the movement.

if you do close grip, make srue your elbows are in as tight as possible. it may even feel a tad uncomfortable, but it makes ALL the difference.

i feel widegrip is much better, b/c it tends to force your elbows to stay in...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 28, 2004)

lol im sorry it took you so long....

Yea i figured this out kinda a while back...
it was just natural for me though

instead of keeping my arms back to my sides, i would put my whole arms out in front of me

basically resting my elbows on my belly and then do them
to get a full ROM


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey Flex, that last link in your sig is great!  Thanks!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 29, 2004)

Interesting.

I always make sure i curl with my biceps and not my front delts and lower back.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 29, 2004)

WHADDDDUP FLEX!

long tyme bro... yeah thats good advice, i'ma give that a try 4'sure, doubt i could lift it on the weight i'm doin right now got a tendancy to do the 'arnie swing' if you get what i'm sayin, but yo i got a light arms day tomorrow.. perfect timing i guess, i'll put that ish to the test then!

hope u gd man, peace


----------



## gmontem (Nov 16, 2004)

I tried barbell "flex curls" last night and loved it.  Found it a little awkward trying to do DB hammer "flex curls" though.  Will try leaning against the wall next week but chances it's a simple matter of dropping some weight do these right.


----------



## lilguy_bigdream (Nov 16, 2004)

i find i get a better "pump" when i put my elbows behind my body and sqeeze the bi's suuuper hard when i get to the top.
after this i can barely move them.
but ill try you flex curls


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 16, 2004)

Are you saying to put elbows in front of the stomache, and lift weights (like dumbells) staying in that position?

I'm totally lost if thats not it


----------



## dbolman (Nov 16, 2004)

Exactly, rest elbows on the stomach. Came to the same conclusion only after years of training, it's never mentioned in magazines or books. Put the elbows out in front, not by your sides, with elbows on either side of your abs. Makes it like a preacher bench movement with your abs as the bench, and removes all  the delt strain that is there while doing them the usual way.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 16, 2004)

sounds very interesting, i'll try it next time.

Thanks Flex


----------



## Phred (Nov 16, 2004)

I will use a arm blaster (not sure what else to call it) to hold my elbows still during curls and even on tricep extensions.  Look here for a pic http://store.gymcor.com/hedubibl.html

It holds my elbows about even with my stomach.  Maybe a few inches back.  What is neat about it is when I do tricep extensions, I adjust it so that it is fairly high on my stomach and keeps my elbows from flaring out on the last few reps and I can isolate the tris more.  Just another tool to consider.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 17, 2004)

I got a secret for yall.


Lift heavy.


----------



## Flex (Nov 17, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I got a secret for yall.
> 
> 
> Lift heavy.



only as heavy as you can handle with near perfect form, of course


----------



## Flex (Nov 17, 2004)

update:

 i'ma stick with these "flex curls" as long as i keep gaining. haha, love the name. it's like every single time i pump 'em up, i ccan literally see them getting bigger from the last time. I know the difference is mostly psychological, but thats good enough for me.

Young D- whats up my man? been a long time, bro  

Littlekid- you got it, buddy  

Bi's keepa growin', i keepa smilin'  
Keep Pumpin,

FLEX


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 17, 2004)

gmontem said:
			
		

> I tried barbell "flex curls" last night and loved it.  Found it a little awkward trying to do DB hammer "flex curls" though.  Will try leaning against the wall next week but chances it's a simple matter of dropping some weight do these right.



You _can't do_ hammer flex curls because they are mutually exclusive!  What Flex is describing is supinating the biceps.  You can also do this by gripping an EZ Curl bar by the inner knurling.  It will make your arm supinate.  

When you do hammer curls or reverse curls, you are pronating your arm and taking the emphasis off the biceps brachii and putting it on the brachialis, the muscle underneath and to the outside of the biceps.  Working the brachialis gives your arm a bit of width.


----------



## Flex (Nov 17, 2004)

I like how there's SO many views b/c it describes the biceps getting bigger.

I wonder if thish many people would view this thread if it were "Make your legs grow" hahaha


----------



## Flex (Nov 17, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> What Flex is describing is supinating the biceps.  You can also do this by gripping an EZ Curl bar by the inner knurling.  It will make your arm supinate.



see, that's the thing, bro.

It's not just like gripping the EZ bar with the inner grip.
It's all about where your elbows are. if i keep my elbows at my side, i don't get the same effect on my bi's as when i put them on either side of my abs (as dbol man mentioned), regardless of grip.

So this thing is all 'bout the elbows...


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, when _*I*_ grip an EZ Curl bar by the inner knurling, my elbows are pretty much in front of me.  It's probably all about biomechanics.  I'm glad it's something that works.  I'll have to look into it too.

Handcuffs, huh!?   I just might... well, nevermind...


----------



## Flex (Nov 23, 2004)

HAD to bump. 

the biceps are coming, the biceps are coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can see new growth every single time i train now. Damn this feels so freakin' good


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

My arms dont reach infront of me like that


----------



## Du (Nov 23, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> HAD to bump.
> 
> the biceps are coming, the biceps are coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can see new growth every single time i train now. Damn this feels so freakin' good


Its the enan, not the lift. 


j/k bro


----------



## Stu (Nov 23, 2004)

is this similar to a concentration curl except u are using ur abs to stablise your elbows


----------



## Flex (Nov 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> My arms dont reach infront of me like that



sure they do. 

pretend your in handcuffs with your arms extended in front of you....
now squeeze your elbows in as close as possible while lowering them to your obliques. 
take a wide grip on the bar, and keep those elbows in tight, just like if you were doing rotator cuff ex's with your wrists twisted outwards as far as possible.

i konw it sounds confusing, but you gotta trust me, bro. 

THEY'RE COOOOOMIIIIIING


----------



## Flex (Nov 23, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Its the enan, not the lift.
> 
> 
> j/k bro



i wish


----------



## Flex (Nov 23, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> is this similar to a concentration curl except u are using ur abs to stablise your elbows



not really.

i don't know how else to explain it than what i already have.
reread the thread, bro.

alls i know is they're working


----------



## Stu (Nov 23, 2004)

ah this is bb rather than db i get ya i think


----------



## j rizz (Nov 23, 2004)

now when u say they rest on ur abs.. like where on ur abs.. should i let my elbows rest on the section of my abs where my elbows touch when they are hanging free or bring them up a little and literally rest them on my abs or not touch ur abs at all but be in front of you touching absolutley no part of your abs... also how far apart should the elbows be from each other.. wud it be bad if they touched??


----------



## j rizz (Nov 23, 2004)

ps
is it better to db curl one arm at a time or db curl both arms at the same time


----------



## Flex (Nov 24, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> ah this is bb rather than db i get ya i think



nah, for db's as well


----------



## zl214 (Nov 24, 2004)

frankly...thats what ive been doing all along just because i felt i was pretty punishing on the shoulders...not for my biceps tho


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 24, 2004)

Good info flex, thanks!  As luck would have it, today is an arms day!    I'll give this a try.  

Reminds me of an old bodybuilding tool I used to have many many years ago, which a friend borrowed from me and never returned!     I'm sure many of you know of this....It was called an "Arm Blaster"...it was a curved, padded piece of aluminum that basically sat over your mid-section and curved underneath your elbows or upper arms...then it hung over your neck with a leather strap.  ANyways, this apparatus kinda forced your elbows to stay stuck on the side of your abs like you describe...  I miss that thing!


----------



## huesoloco (Feb 1, 2005)

I think I'll have to try it out as well.


----------



## COVENTRY (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow ! Flex your right!(at least about the curls)

I have wide shoulders too,and also bi's are lagging but I can really feel them now.
Thanks man!
Now this is why I joined this forum.


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2005)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> You _can't do_ hammer flex curls because they are mutually exclusive!



You actually can do "flex" hammer curls. It looks retarded, but they work great. 

Keep those elbows out in front of you and in as tight as possible. Then have your wrists go out as wide as possible, and just hold the db in a hammer curl as opposed to a supinated position.

I should patent this shit.


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2005)

COVENTRY said:
			
		

> Wow ! Flex your right!(at least about the curls)
> 
> I have wide shoulders too,and also bi's are lagging but I can really feel them now.
> Thanks man!
> Now this is why I joined this forum.



glad i could be of service, bro


----------

